# Разное > Курилка >  Музыка )

## OKA

Да просто музыка))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Гравилётчик



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## Казанец

https://yandex.ru/video/preview?film...B0%D1%82%D1%8B

----------


## Казанец



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Казанец



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

> никогда не был поклонником Роллингов ((


Собственно тоже. Более импонирует творчество этого музыканта...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Ленфильм о космосе и Линдемане))




Айайай  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

))




Лучшая половина цивилизации ))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Париж, бутики... прекрасно. 
И наши парни хороши! :Cool: 

https://youtu.be/_RLUntrViCo

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;179685]Париж, бутики... прекрасно. 
И наши парни хороши! :Cool: 

https://youtu.be/_RLUntrViCo[/url]

Эт точно))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

20 декабря  войска НКВД отмечают свой праздник))

----------


## Fencer

https://youtu.be/cFTnkfAi4rE

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Декабрь 1978. "Русская народная группа", концерт в Москве. :Smile:  

https://youtu.be/e3qrVGOb0ME

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

)

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Аэродромное покрытие.

Вот интересно, а нет ли там плиточек? ))

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

Англичанка.. , и всё такое  ))

----------


## OKA

Понедельник, работа))

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

" эх рок.. фэндэр-стратокастер.. "))

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч

Играл парень на баяне, написал письмо Ростроповичу, очень долго ждал, практически забыл об этом. Вдруг звонок, приглашают на прослушивание.
Собрался, конечно волновался, играл классику. В конце выступления Ростропович подошёл к нему, обнял и сказал: - как же ты смог один сыграть за целый оркестр.

----------


## Иваныч

Юрий Шишкин один из лучших баянистов современности.




Соревнование:* Орган против Баяна*

Инициатором выступила голландская сторона, которая вызвала в качестве соперника своему органисту Юрия Шишкина.
 По словам Юрия Шишкина, это было не простое предложение. Соревноваться с органом практически невозможно. Орган - это стена звука, которая опускается на слушателя с огромной высоты. 
Если церковь 30 метров высотой, значит звук органа льётся с 30-метровой высоты, и баянисту противопоставить ему практически нечего. Именно такой высоты и была церковь, где предстояло играть. 
Юрий готовился на все 100% показать возможности своего инструмента.

Состязание проходило следующим образом: Юрий первым играл, затем приглашал на сцену органиста.  Органист играл то же самое произведение и вызывал Юрия. 
Это давало сразу чёткое сравнительное представление об исполнителях и инструментах. 
И так 2 отделения. Органист играл превосходно, очень масштабно и глубоко. Концерт передавался по ТВ, транслировался в интернете. Он назывался "Баян в отражении органа". 
 О своей победе Юрий узнал сразу, потому что вердикт выносила публика. На выходе из зала каждый слушатель говорил мнение. Запомнилась фраза, на утро она появилась в газетах: "победил баян, 
потому что у него есть то, чего нет у органа. У баяна есть душа".

Спустя 14 лет идею концерта-соревнования поддержал Ханты-Мансийск".
 Всё проходило примерно по такому же сценарию. Только инструменты уже шли по пути скорее слияния, чем конкуренции. Несколько пьес звучали в дуэте.
Органист, очень опытный и яркий исполнитель, много концертирующий в России и за рубежом. 
70 процентов публики отдали свой голос баяну. По мнению слушателей "баян звучал более контрастно, более эмоционально и темпераментно. Игра Юрия Шишкина несла в себе больше информации".

----------


## OKA



----------


## Иваныч



----------


## OKA



----------

